# Mobile rigs



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has ever dove any of them inside the bay? I know the water is normally very bad but has anyone tried it thought it would probably be better this time of year for water quality. Thoughts?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The ones just outside the bay are better, deeper water. Monster sheepshead in the winter, and flounder while they're transitioning.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds like someone is trying to get in the water any way possible, I know the feeling.
I think we need to make a trip to the "O" on Saturday January 4th, it'll be our 12th anniversary and Alyssa should be recovered by then. crossing my fingers.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Heck yeah sounds great I bet Julieanna would even get in some cold water for that one!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

coolbluestreak said:


> Sounds like someone is trying to get in the water any way possible, I know the feeling.
> I think we need to make a trip to the "O" on Saturday January 4th, it'll be our 13th anniversary and Alyssa should be recovered by then. crossing my fingers.


What is the O


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> What is the O


USS Oriskany


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

tank banger said:


> USS Oriskany


Makes since


----------

